# DU Fun Shoot



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

I posted this in the target shooting forum, but i figured i would post it here to get it out and into the public. There is a Ducks Unlimited Fun Shoot at the Genesee Sportsman's Club in Flushing just off of Seymour Road on Saturday, June 2nd. It is $35 and that pays for One Round of sporting clays and also pays for the dinner and some raffles and things of that sort. There are also more raffles and there is also many shoots as well, such as the 30 bird flurry, 15 feather and fur shoot and some others as well. Feel free to come out and have a good time and dust some clays and meet new people. 

If you have any questions or if you need directions, shoot me a pm and i can help you out with anything you need, My name is Brian (not franky, its just a login name).

Thanks alot, 

-Brian.


----------

